# .

## intimidat0r

.Last edited by intimidat0r on Wed Oct 14, 2020 12:24 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## vandien

You want to put those files in "/etc/autofs/" I believe, instead of just in /etc

also, I recommend for a usb drive (or cdrom) you use a smaller timeout so there is less risk of unplugging before it's unmounted. I use --timeout=2 and haven't had any problems. oh and --ghost is useful, it creates empty directories for each device that can be auto-mounted.

----------

## RoundsToZero

Is there a reason that you can't use hal and the removable media features of KDE or gnome, or ivman?  I'd recommend that over autofs what what you are talking about.

----------

## vandien

 *RoundsToZero wrote:*   

> Is there a reason that you can't use hal and the removable media features of KDE or gnome, or ivman?  I'd recommend that over autofs what what you are talking about.

 

Correct me if I'm wrong, those solutions require you to do something to remove the hardware. "Right-click, unmount" or something? I use autofs because it's simple to set up and works 100% as I expect it to. I like to go to a directory (in command line or graphically) and always find /dev/sda1 mounted there automatically. Not have to go to different directories for different usb disks, camera, etc (depending on it's disk label or something?). Then, when I leave the directory or close the window, I like that it's automatically safe to remove :)

----------

## RoundsToZero

Oh yeah, that's true.  Well, I think most of the desktop automounting things handle mounting automatically, but you're right about the unmounting.  I'd always be too paranoid to pull the thing out without checking to see if the timeout happened yet, or that for some reason a lot of data was exchanged and the umount was taking longer than usual... well I'm sure you have a way to deal with that.

As for where hal stuff gets mounted under /media, I think the default is based on disk label but you may be able to customize.  I like autofs but I think I got a bad impression from the fact that I usually use it with the auto.net script and flaky NFS servers that have a habit of hanging the mount point when they go down, sometimes requiring a reboot to reset autofs.

----------

## vandien

Yeah, I was paranoid for a while until I got used to it. Primarily I use it on usb memory sticks that flash when they're active, or CD's that hitting the button on the front is useless unless it's unmounted first. I stopped using NFS altogether for that reason :P

----------

## intimidat0r

.Last edited by intimidat0r on Wed Oct 14, 2020 12:24 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## vandien

 *intimidat0r wrote:*   

> But thanks, putting all the configuration files in /etc/autofs worked perfectly. Hrm, that's not what it said on the web pages I was reading. :/

 

Gentoo sometimes changes things from upstream. Usually I look for specific Gentoo documentation before looking at upstream or generic documentation. Most of the time Gentoo docs are better anyways :)

google: gentoo <whatever>

----------

## cgmd

intimidat0r wrote: *Quote:*   

> Well the main issue is that I'm a fluxbox user 

 

Interesting, in as much as the two machines, in which I have been unable to get autofs working properly, use fluxbox. While, on the other hand, my third gentoo machine uses KDE, and autofs works perfectly!  :Confused: 

Is it possible that this could be a fluxbox vs. KDE issue?

BTW, the autofs config files are located in /etc/autofs, for all three of my machines, so that, at least, isn't my problem. 

Does anyone know if there are any KDE elements that facilitate autofs, that may be lacking with fluxbox?

Thanks!

----------

## vandien

 *cgmd wrote:*   

> Does anyone know if there are any KDE elements that facilitate autofs, that may be lacking with fluxbox?

 

No, there shouldn't be... autofs doesn't depend on anything graphically. It should work just as well without X running as it does with fluxbox or KDE. Try closing X out completely and logging in as root to the console, then test autofs. Check to make sure the version of udev is the same on all machines? Or maybe hal/dbus, though I don't think they affect autofs...

----------

## cgmd

vandien...

"closing X out completely and logging in as root to the console, then test autofs" -> still doesn't automount

"Check to make sure the version of udev is the same on all machines? Or maybe hal/dbus" -> identical on all machines

I'm grasping at straws!   :Sad: 

Thanks!

----------

